# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Du lịch Thái lan 5 ngày 4 đêm

## thuvannt91

*du lịch thái lan* : HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATAYA – HÀ NỘI
Ngày 1 : HA NOI – BANGKOK – PATAYA – HÀ NOI
Lịch Trình :
-           Hướng dẫn viên và xe của Greencanal đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn.
-          Khởi hành tại sân bay Nội Bài và ăn trưa nhẹ trên máy bay.
-          Xuống máy bay đi dạo chơi tại PATAYA
-          Buổi tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Century plaza 3* 
Ngày 2 : PATAYA (Ăn sáng,trưa , tối)
Lịch trình :
-          Ăn sáng sau đó ra *Đảo San Hô* (*Coral Island*) bằng tàu cao tốc.
_-         _ Buổi chiều đến _Làng Văn Hóa Dân Tộc Nong Nooch Thăm “Lễ hội Văn hóa dân tộc Thái”_
-          Tham quan Bảo Phật Sơn (_Khao Chee-Chan_) – tượng phật được khắc nổi bằng vàng ròng trên 1 vách núi
*-         * Tham quan Trung Tâm Vàng Bạc Đá Quý lớn nhất  tại *Thái Lan*
-          Ăn tối – Thưởng thức ca nhạc
Ngày 3 : PATAYA – BANGKOK (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)
Lịch trình :
-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn
-          Tham quan Trại Cọp Sriracha xem các show biểu cá sấu hoặc xiếc cọp và xem các chú Cọp con bú sữa Heo
-          Mua sắm tại Lò bánh kẹo đặc sản của Thái Lan
-          Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
-          Mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồ da lớn nhất Thái Lan. 
-          Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok ở Sunroute hotel *** 
Ngày 4: BANGKOK (Ăn Sáng, trưa , tối)
Lịch trình :
-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. 
-          Du khách xuống du thuyền dạo chơi trên sông Chaopraya - dòng sông mẹ của Thái Lan, bái vọng lễ Phật tại Chùa Yanawa, chùa Arun, tham quan Cung điện Hoàng gia (Grand Palace) - nơi ở và làm việc trước đây của Quốc Vương với sự kết hợp hài hòa của kiến trúc Thái Lan và phương Tây
-           Ăn trưa . Chiều tiếp tục Tham quan *Công Viên Safari World* – vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á, cùng chiêm ngưỡng động vật hoang dã *Safari World*. Xem các màn trình diễn ngộ nghĩnh, dễ thương của *Hải Cẩu* (_Sea Dogs show_) hoặc _Cowboy show_ với những màn biểu diễn sống động, ly kỳ như quý khách đang ở trong phim trường *Hollywood*... 
-          Sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị như King Power / Robinson / Carrefour
-          Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Sunroute hotel *** hoặc tương đương.
Ngày 5 : BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng) 
Lịch trình :
-          Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. 
-          Tự do mua sắm và nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Suvarnabumi ,  làm thủ tục xong , quý khách tự do mua sắm tại khu tổ hợp mua sắm miễn thuế và đáp chuyến bay VN 830N (1155  1345) về Việt Nam. 
-          -Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe của Greencanal đón đoàn tại sân bay và đưa khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. 
Chia tay đoàn, mong sớm được gặp lại Qúy khách trong các chuyến đi tới!
Giá trên bao gồm:
-          Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN- BKK/ RT 
-          Bảo hiểm hang không và bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế AIG
-          Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu
-          Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 người/01 phòng , nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ 03.
-          Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
-          Phí tham quan vào cửa 01 lần
-          Xe vận chuyển đời mới , máy lạnh
-          HDV tiếng Việt
    GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 359 USD .
    Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
      Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
    Hotonline : 0936438836.

----------


## lunas2

giá cả thía nào đây bạn,

----------


## thanhmabo

Thái Lan một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, ngoài ra còn được du khách ưu ái dành tặng cho nhiều mỹ danh như: “đất nước chùa vàng”, "thiên đường du lịch" “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”… các danh lam thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp, hệ thống chùa nguy nga, tráng lệ, các khu vui chơi giải trí, các lễ hội truyền thống đặc sắc và đặc biệt là vô số cơ hội shopping thỏa thuê tại các các khu mua sắm giá rẻ sầm uất…


 
 
 

Lưu ý:   Khởi hành tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh, tập trung tại sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất.
GHI CHÚ:
 Phòng khách sạn: 02 người lớn/01 phòng đôi.
 Thuế hàng không có thể thay đổi không báo trước theo qui định của hàng không tại thời điểm xuất vé.
 Đề nghị Quý khách đi đầy đủ những điểm shopping bắt buộc trong chương trình.
Thông tin các chuyến bay đi Bangkok – Thailand:
Turkish Airline
Chuyến bay đi:  TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – BANGKOK: TK 69   20:25 / 21:45
Chuyến bay về:  BANGKOK – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH  : TK 68  15:35 / 16:50
GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
-   Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: 02 khách/phòng (phòng 03 sẽ được sắp xếp vì lý do giới tính)
·  Tại Bangkok: 03++ sao (đêm đầu)
·   Tại Pattaya: 03++ sao (đêm giữa),
-   Vé máy bay khứ hồi đi theo chương trình
-   Thuế hàng không các loại (có thể thay đổi theo qui định của hàng không)
-   Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến (mức bồi hoàn tối đa 10.000 USD/vụ)
-   Các bữa ăn, phí vào cổng tham quan và phương tiện vận chuyển theo chương trình.
-   Trưởng đoàn M.U.A TRAVEL và HDV địa phương suốt tuyến.
-   Quà tặng: bao da hộ chiếu + nón và túi du lịch
KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
-   Chi phí làm hộ chiếu (Hộ chiếu còn hiệu lực 6 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành).
-   Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
-   Phí Visa tái nhập Việt Nam đối với khách nước ngoài và Việt kiều: 40 USD/khách.
-   Chi phí cá nhân phát sinh như: tiền phục vụ, khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước.
-   Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế địa phương (03 USD/ngày ~ 18 USD/khách/tour)
-   PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN:  80 USD / PHÒNG / KHÁCH
QUI ĐỊNH GIÁ TOUR DANH CHO TRẺ EM:
-   Trẻ em (từ 12 tuổi trở lên): 100% giá tour
-   Trẻ em (từ 2 – 11 tuổi): 75% giá tour + Thuế   (Ngủ chung giường người thân)
-   Trẻ nhỏ (dưới 2 tuổi)   : 30% giá tour + Thuế  (Ngủ chung giường người thân)
ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR (Không áp dụng ngày Lễ Tết):
               - Hủy tour trước 8 ngày, phí hủy tour là 50% giá tour trọn gói
                - Hủy tour trước 5 ngày, phí hủy tour là 80% giá tour trọn gói
                -Sau thời gian trên phí hủy tour là 100% giá tour trọn gói

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: PHÒNG DU LỊCH NƯỚC NGOÀI – M.U.A TRAVEL
Điện thọai: (08) 6298 7879     ;         Fax: (08) 6298 7877

----------


## ctiphone

Chúc chủ topic du lich thai lan mua may bán đắt nếu có nhu cầu mình sẻ đăng ký tỏu du lich thai lan gia re trong mùa hè năm nay

----------


## ctiphone

khí hậu tháng 7 ben Thái Lan rrất mát mẻ,phù hợp cho việc đi picnic,nhanh tay đăng ký tour du lich thai lan"]du lich thai lan[/URL]"]du lich thai lan[/URL]"]du lich thai lan[/URL] nha mọi ngươi

----------


## ctiphone

công ty du lich thai lan chuyen tổ chức các tour du lich thai lan gia re và tour du lich campuchia giá rẻ 2012 gọi ngay du lich campuchia gia re

----------

